# PEERLESS XLS 10" SUBS... Classic SQ -



## DAT

Just a friendly post about the Peerless XLS 10" subs I have that will be posted for sale tonight with link on EBay.


If your interested let me know. was going to start the ad at $180 for the pair..

One sub is missing the cosmetic rubber magnet boot.

these are the 4 ohm versions. price was $190 each.... will handle way more power... 



> This item has been discontinued. For possible replacements or substitutions, please check the drop-down box below for a list of related items to view more products in this category. The new range of Peerless Xtra Long Stroke (XLS) Car subwoofers push the performance limits for automotive subwoofers. The emphasis of the XLS Car design is achieving deep bass, long term reliability, high power handling, and very low distortion, even at high SPL's. The drivers feature a special rubber surround, a rubber magnet boot, gold push terminals, and the Peerless logo on the dustcap.
> 
> VCdia: 2"
> • Le: 1.5 mH
> • Impedance: 4 ohms
> • Re: 1.7 ohms
> • Frequency response: 39-2,000 Hz
> • Fs: 39 Hz
> • SPL: 92 dB 2.83V/1m
> • Vas: 0.83 cu. ft.
> • Qms: 6.79
> • Qes: 0.47
> • Qts: 0.44
> • Xmax: 12.5 mm
> • Dimensions: Overall diameter: 10-5/8", Cutout diameter: 9-3/8", Depth: 6".


*Peerless 830514 Xls Car 10" Subwoofer 297-658*


here is the same sub that is 8 ohm....

*Peerless 830452 10" XLS Subwoofer 264-1108*


----------



## DAT

http://www.tymphany.com/files/resources/dpeerless/830514.pdf


----------



## DAT

Going up late tonight, LINK will be posted on here ASAP


----------



## newtitan

always liked these drivers, didn't genesis source these for there so called audiophile range? nice price....are they used?


----------



## DAT

newtitan said:


> always liked these drivers, didn't genesis source these for there so called audiophile range? nice price....are they used?


Yes Sir used , and yes basically
Same drivers Genesis sourced from peerless.


----------



## DAT

Peerless 830514 XLS Car 10" Subwoofer 297-658 Home Theater Audio or Car Audio | eBay


----------



## Bayboy

Are you sure that is not the XXLS 830876 which is the only 10" I thought Peerless made with the silver basket?


----------



## DAT

Bayboy said:


> Are you sure that is not the XXLS 830876 which is the only 10" I thought Peerless made with the silver basket?


I think your correct, well they are excellent subs, tried them on a Phoenix Gold ZX600TI this morning, 621w rms , incredible sounding.

Willing to sell outside EBAY, make an offer....


BTW: The PG ZX600TI is on Ebay Also....


----------



## Bayboy

They are definitely excellent subs for what they were meant to do. Very comparable to the Dayton HO in terms of smoothness with only a slightly larger requirement in required airspace. I have 3 of them. One (sealed) in a work truck and the other pair in my S10 Blazer that replaced a pair of Dayton. They're sealed, but heavily considering ported. Free bump for you on these!


----------



## JJAZ

Definitely the XXLS version, as only those have the bump on the T-yoke.

I love the XLS/XXLS drivers and use three myself (custom build 12" XLS version).

But.. The 830514 and 830452 are not similar. The 830415 is a 4 Ohm driver made for car audio with a stiff suspension, where as the 830452 is an 8 Ohm driver made for small size home theater subwoofers with passive radiators and features a soft suspension.

They have different voice coils and different suspension parts (surround and spider).

Anyway, I guess the above is a mood point since the drivers for sale are XXLS and thus not the same as either :-D

GLWS, wish I needed a few more


----------



## Bayboy

They definitely are the 830876.... rated power handling of 175rms and surely make good use of power in that range. You could drive them with more, but is unnecessary. They are very efficient! I would love to pair them with a set of 830883 in the doors for build material & cosmetic consistency and might do it one day. Again....GLWS! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

